# Opera öffnet neue Tabs "automatisch"



## Xagi (16. Oktober 2009)

*Opera öffnet neue Tabs "automatisch"*

huhu

Erstmal sorry wegen dem wenig aussagekräftigen Titel, wusste nich wie ich das sonst betiteln sollte. Mein Problem:

Wenn ich in Opera einen Link rechtsklicke und "In neuem Tab öffnen" wähle, springt Opera direkt auf den neu geöffneten Tab. Fixefox tut dies z.B. nicht.

Weiß jemand ob und wie man dies ändern kann?

lfg
Xagi


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Opera öffnet neue Tabs "automatisch"*

jop, müsste man irgendwo in den optionen ändern können. "tab im vordergrund öffnen" oder so müsste das heisen. sone option gibts bei ff übrigens auch.


----------



## dot (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Opera öffnet neue Tabs "automatisch"*

"Open in Background Tab" beim Rechtsklicken oder auf den Link mit dem Mausrad klicken, oder Shift + Strg + Link klicken.


----------



## DarkMo (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Opera öffnet neue Tabs "automatisch"*

ahja, so war das. ich nutz schon viel zu lang ff ^^


----------



## Xagi (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Opera öffnet neue Tabs "automatisch"*

vielen dank!


----------

